# Three more CP soaps



## NancyRogers (Sep 23, 2010)

This is Mistletoe & Ivy.  I used some pearl colored sugar sprinkles on top.  




Uploaded with ImageShack.us

This one is kind of ugly but totally divine smelling.  It's Vervaine Olive Blossom.  Speedy as all get out.  I had big plans for much nicer swirls, but it was almost instant soap.  Oh well...




This is a Rock Star dupe.  It's my middle DD's favorite scent.





TFL!


----------



## Sunny (Sep 23, 2010)

envious of the rock star. gorgeous, beautiful.


----------



## ChrissyB (Sep 23, 2010)

They all look wonderful!


----------



## Hazel (Sep 23, 2010)

They all look great but I really like the Rock Star. Did you use neon pop for the color?


----------



## Deda (Sep 23, 2010)

Lovely!  Especially the first one, I adore solid color bars!  Great color!


----------



## NancyRogers (Sep 23, 2010)

Hazel said:
			
		

> They all look great but I really like the Rock Star. Did you use neon pop for the color?



Thanks!  I left the bottom uncolored, the pink is neon pink and the top is black mica.


----------



## Bayougirl (Sep 23, 2010)

excellent soaps, don't you love those speedy f/o's?  Sure makes the plans go out the window and then you just hope it looks decent.  Most times it surprises you and actually looks really nice.  I almost ordered that f/o the other day.


----------



## NancyRogers (Sep 23, 2010)

Bayougirl said:
			
		

> excellent soaps, don't you love those speedy f/o's?  Sure makes the plans go out the window and then you just hope it looks decent.  Most times it surprises you and actually looks really nice.  I almost ordered that f/o the other day.



You must get it!  I swear it's totally worth the acceleration.  I soaped at around 105 degrees and I don't think I discounted water.  I added it to my oils before I added the lye.  It was very speedy.  Just don't plan to get fancy with it.  Next time, I'm going to soap at a much cooler temp and just add my colorant to the oils before I add the lye. That way, I'll get a good solid color.


----------



## soapbuddy (Sep 23, 2010)

Very nice!


----------



## cwarren (Sep 23, 2010)

Great Job !!


----------



## Northland Naturals (Sep 24, 2010)

amazing!  i love the rock star coloring!


----------



## agriffin (Sep 24, 2010)

That pink is awesome!  Great job!


----------



## ToniD (Sep 24, 2010)

I like the rock star!   The olive blossom has a nice looking top


----------



## LisaNY (Sep 24, 2010)

Beautiful soaps!


----------



## Mayren (Sep 27, 2010)

love the blue but honestly i think i'd purchase the Vetiver olive blossom first. The swirls look great and has a softer seeming imho


----------



## orangeblossom (Sep 28, 2010)

I really think they are all so beautiful!  I LOVE the blue one best


----------



## punkflash54 (Sep 28, 2010)

your soaps look awesome!!! i cant pick a favorite!


----------



## tespring (Sep 28, 2010)

Those are great Nancy!  Beautiful!!!


----------



## sygrid (Sep 29, 2010)

Beautiful Nancy,

I'd love to smell the mistletoe and ivy.


----------



## kayeway (Sep 29, 2010)

*Pretty soap!*

How do you get such smooth looking soaps? What type of mold do you use? And colors...micas? Sorry so many questions...just they are so pretty. And the icing look swirls on top are you doing that after it is poured?
Thanks!
Kaye


----------



## NancyRogers (Sep 29, 2010)

*Re: Pretty soap!*



			
				kayeway said:
			
		

> How do you get such smooth looking soaps? What type of mold do you use? And colors...micas? Sorry so many questions...just they are so pretty. And the icing look swirls on top are you doing that after it is poured?
> Thanks!
> Kaye



Thank you so much.  I have a wooden mold that my Hubby made for me.  I just line it with freezer paper.  I use a wire cheese slicer to slice my soaps (within 24 hours or they tend to get too hard for the little wire to handle.  I discount my water some so my soap hardens faster.)  I mostly use micas for the colors, but I like to get creative so many of my colors are blends of several micas.  As far as the swirls go, I generally pour my top layer (or the entire thing if only one color) at a thick trace and then either use a whisk or just a wooden skewer to swirl around in the batter.  Afterwards, I spray the tops with alcohol to prevent ash (sometimes works, sometimes not) and it gives a bit of a glossy look to the tops.


----------



## kayeway (Sep 29, 2010)

*CP Soaps*

Thank you!
Kaye


----------



## craftgirl08 (Sep 29, 2010)

*Re:  Soaps*

Nancy, those are beautiful!!  WOW!  LOVE the colors!!


----------



## Lynnz (Sep 29, 2010)

NancyRogers all three soaps are absolutely stunning!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bubbles Galore (Oct 2, 2010)

The middle one (Vervaine Olive Blossom) is also my favourite.  :wink:


----------



## ewenique (Oct 2, 2010)

Beautiful, as usual!  :wink:


----------



## MrsFusion (Oct 5, 2010)

Amazing...all 3 are wonderful!  Boy, I've got a lot to learn!!!


----------



## Jezzy (Oct 7, 2010)

Those are awesome!


----------



## Bubbly Buddha (Oct 7, 2010)

Wow!  How beautiful!  Wish I could smell them!


----------



## zilke (Oct 11, 2010)

I really like the earthy hues of the middle soap, awsome job.


----------



## Bnky (Oct 11, 2010)

They all look so pretty!  The colors are beautiful and I love the layers in the rock star soap.


----------



## dcornett (Oct 22, 2010)

They're all gorgeous!!! But I really love the Vervaine Olive Blossom, I like how it turned out. Is it a new scent? I've never heard of it. I absolutely love the Mistletoe and Ivy scent got mine from NG...and I love it!!


----------



## NancyRogers (Oct 23, 2010)

dcornett said:
			
		

> They're all gorgeous!!! But I really love the Vervaine Olive Blossom, I like how it turned out. Is it a new scent? I've never heard of it. I absolutely love the Mistletoe and Ivy scent got mine from NG...and I love it!!



I get the Vervaine Olive Blossom from www.southerngardenscents.com 

It's wonderful, but very speedy.


----------



## supersoaper3000 (Oct 24, 2010)

Wow, nice vibrant colors!  You take really good pics of your work too.


----------



## honor435 (Oct 27, 2010)

nice!


----------

